# Best 3D Combo. Bow, Sights, color, etc...



## The Hoyt Shooter (Apr 28, 2005)

no one? How about you post your idea of a perfect setup, or post your current setup.


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

*go grab a bag of popcorn and sit down for some reading...*

the CBE/ shrewd combo is one of the most used today. i think alot of people like the simplicity the CBE offers with the shrewd scope. the shrewd comes with a square cutout in the scope which mates up with the square scope receiver like peanut butter and jelly,hehe. the only only thing that CBE dosen't offer that copper john doesn't is 3rd axis leveling. i personally had problems over the years with my scope turning and the CBE stopped that totally. CR scopes also have the square notch cut in the scope also. 

both sights are pretty much the same in terms on overall weight, both very light. i prefer a light sight so i don'thave alot of top weight . 

the toxonics i have used for many years and liked them but again heavy i thought once i got my CBE.

another thing to think about is useless parts. i can easily get 110 yards with my tek-lite w/ a little elevation travel left. not much but enough to keep the scope from falling out. with my toxonic and sure-loc sights i could also but would have around 2 inches of elevation travel left which to me means extra top weight.

also with scopes i look for multiple ways of usement. the shrewd comes with a threaded hole now for use with the pro-lite dx setup from lp archery products, to me another must have and other think this also. extreme scopes offer this and i think CR does too. with sureloc you have to drill and thread to get this done and to me a 250 dollar scope is something that i dont want to do it to.
__________________


----------



## The Hoyt Shooter (Apr 28, 2005)

wow. thank you very much, you seem very knowledgeable...


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

not really knowledge, just don't want you to do what i did. spend hundreds of dollars trying to get what i wanted in a sight/scope combo the first time.

took me i think 4 tries,lol.


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

ursonvs said:


> also with scopes i look for multiple ways of usement. the shrewd comes with a threaded hole now for use with the pro-lite dx setup from lp archery products, to me another must have and other think this also. extreme scopes offer this and i think CR does too. with sureloc you have to drill and thread to get this done and to me a 250 dollar scope is something that i dont want to do it to.
> __________________



you do not have to drill a sure-loc... if you get the 10/32 (i think) light you can screw it in the side of the scope... this is what i have done and it works great...


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

The perfect set-up for me is the following:

*Hoyt UltraElite (just a great shooting bow... what more can be said...)
*CXL 2 arrows (fat but not too fat...)
*Sure-loc Supreme Sight (top notch quality and very adjustable and easy to use...)
*Sure-Loc black eagle scope (top notch lens and awesome construction and design...)
*AEP Stabilizers (great company, great product... what more needs to be said)
*Stone Mountain Bow Strings (top notch custom strings and a not cost)
*Lp Pro-light (by far the best light on the market...)
*Bodoodle Pro-lite rest (awesome rest that is hard to break or beat)
*DuraVanes (the best vanes on the market)
*TRU BAll release (top quality, wide selection)

this to me is my perfect 3-D setup...


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Mathews LX
Easton 400 Fatboy w/ Fatboy glue ins
NAP 2000RG rest
S.A.P. Superstix
Fletcher Tru Peep
Blazer vanes
Sure-Loc Leathal Weapon Special OPS sight (that's a mouthful)
T.R.U Ball Short-N-Sweet release
This set up is for MBR.


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

My 3D machine is as follows:

Rootbeer Mathews LX set at 58 lbs. with a 29" draw
Trophy Taker Rest
Winners Choice string and cable
CBE 3D Tek-Lite, with a 2X Tek-Lite scope
Easton Lightspeed 400s
Sims Ultra Limbsavers 


It works for me!!!!


----------

